# Westminster



## dogfaeries

_PLEASE do not let this thread turn into a ASL bashing thread. Every year, talk of Westminster turns into a frog dog, hock walking freak, skittery, spooky, OMG I would never own one of those crippled dogs type of meltdown. I show my dogs and would simply would like to chat or comment about the Westminster show. 
_

The GSDs will be in the ring for breed judging in about 30 minutes. You can watch the judging live at The Westminster Kennel Club | Live! GSDs are in ring 8.


----------



## dogfaeries

The GSDs that are entered are here: Breed Entries


----------



## Wolfgeist

I'm excited to watch!


----------



## Wolfgeist

The Belgian Malinois are on now!


----------



## dogfaeries

Yep, Mals are in now, shepherds after them.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Shepherds are in now! All black/tans with saddles.

_


----------



## MadLab

GSD's on now in Ring 8


----------



## dogfaeries

First dog up. Fritz. Shown by Scott.


----------



## dogfaeries

2nd dog is a Neo dog shown by Brian. My Sage has gone over this dog for Best of Breed


----------



## dogfaeries

Lenny with Ike.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I like dog #15 ? big male


----------



## dogfaeries

Those are the only 3 dogs I've personally seen shown (and a lot). Fritz (Galaxy) is a full brother to my Carly's dam. He's currently the number 1 shepherd in the country. He's a cool dog too.


----------



## dogfaeries

#15 is the Woodsides Megabucks dog. GSDCA National Victor this year


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Where are you guys watching? Is it on tv? I didn't think they aired the breed rings.


----------



## dogfaeries

Online.. Link is in my first post


----------



## dogfaeries

The rings are so small.


----------



## Wolfgeist

I really like the two darker dogs that have been up so far, but the first one the most.


----------



## dogfaeries

I'm a big Fritz and Ike fan.


----------



## dogfaeries

The two in front right now


----------



## Wolfgeist

I like 15 and 9.


----------



## Wolfgeist

I've met and spoken with handler 11... cool to see somebody I know!


----------



## dogfaeries

YES!!!!! Fritz!!


----------



## dogfaeries

Megabucks is shown by Lenny. # 15. Not Ike. I need to put my glasses on, lol


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Darn I can't get it to play. WHen you said Brian I assume Livingston. He and Collette use to show my english mastiffs.


----------



## dogfaeries

Yes Brian Livingston. He lives down here in my neck of the woods. I show against him, Clint and Collette all the time!


----------



## gsdsar

Not bad. I liked the #9 dog. Dud like to see some more moderate stacking. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries

So Best of Breed went to #9 dog "Fritz" GCH Wolf Creek Galaxy of Merivern. And that makes me happy. Pat Walker, who owns him, is probably over the moon by that win. She's a nice lady. I talked to her at the show in OKC this summer, about my girl Carly, and how much I like her (my dog, not Pat, LOL)


----------



## LaRen616

Ok, I am confused!

I just watched the 136th Westminster show where Malachi the Pekingese won. 

Was that an old show?


----------



## dogfaeries

They will have the video up later to watch. 

So #9 GCh Wolfcreek Galaxy of Merivern is BOB

#6 Ch Windover's Flair of Abedon is Best Opposite


----------



## dogfaeries

Old show. 2014 Westminster groups are tonight and tomorrow night. GSD breed judging was today. They'll put the video of the judging up later. Herding group is judged tonight, you can watch that live tonight.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

dogfaeries said:


> Yes Brian Livingston. He lives down here in my neck of the woods. I show against him, Clint and Collette all the time!


Yes I knew he moved to Denton a few years ago. I think Collette is still in the San Antonio area. I've been out of the confirmation world a while since my mastiffs have all passed. 

I'm from Shawnee and get up that way fairly often as most of my family is there, Norman, Moore and Edmond.


----------



## dogfaeries

I see Collette all the time in the groups with a mastiff!


----------



## hunterisgreat

There was one dog.. #8 I think... was that a bicolor? or a black and tan? or inbetween?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

dogfaeries said:


> I see Collette all the time in the groups with a mastiff!


Yes she shows Nancy Walker's dogs, they have always done well in the ring.


----------



## LaRen616

dogfaeries said:


> Old show. 2014 Westminster groups are tonight and tomorrow night. GSD breed judging was today. They'll put the video of the judging up later. Herding group is judged tonight, you can watch that live tonight.


Oh! Ok, I kept thinking to myself that I felt like I had seen Malachi win before, lol. 

Thank you, I will make sure to record it!

Although I did love that my 3 favorite breeds were in the running for Best In Show last year. The GSD, the Dalmatian and the Doberman. :wub:

I admit though that I do like the Kerry Blue Terrier that was also in the running.


----------



## dogfaeries

hunterisgreat said:


> There was one dog.. #8 I think... was that a bicolor? or a black and tan? or inbetween?


#8 got an Award of Merit. Yes, she was dark. Seems like she was a bicolor. Have to look at the video again when it goes up.


----------



## gsdsar

dogfaeries said:


> #8 got an Award of Merit. Yes, she was dark. Seems like she was a bicolor. Have to look at the video again when it goes up.



I would call her a blanket back. Too much tan. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries

Well, I'll be cheering for Fritz! I feel like he's practically family, LOL. 

As a side note, Fritz's handler Scott (and his wife) were sooooo nice to me this summer at the OKC show. I was discouraged because Sage got completely dumped all weekend. She just had no spark. And this was coming off her big win right after the tornado in Moore, where she went Breed over 20 other GSDs including 3 specials. And then totally dumped in OKC. Didn't beat a single dog. Scott and his wife told me that Sage was a lovely bitch, and don't be discouraged. That I would finish her. And told me "it's better to be good than lucky". Since that horrible show, she's gotten 3 major reserves, and a 4 point major. I guess I won't give her away, lol.


----------



## hunterisgreat

dogfaeries said:


> Well, I'll be cheering for Fritz! I feel like he's practically family, LOL.
> 
> As a side note, Fritz's handler Scott (and his wife) were sooooo nice to me this summer at the OKC show. I was discouraged because Sage got completely dumped all weekend. She just had no spark. And this was coming off her big win right after the tornado in Moore, where she went Breed over 20 other GSDs including 3 specials. And then totally dumped in OKC. Didn't beat a single dog. Scott and his wife told me that Sage was a lovely bitch, and don't be discouraged. That I would finish her. And told me "it's better to be good than lucky". Since that horrible show, she's gotten 3 major reserves, and a 4 point major. I guess I won't give her away, lol.


There was a lot of show lingo in this post. I don't even know what any of it meant lol. "Dumped", "finish her", "3 specials", "major reserves". Could you explain?


----------



## dogfaeries

hunterisgreat said:


> There was a lot of show lingo in this post. I don't even know what any of it meant lol. "Dumped", "finish her", "3 specials", "major reserves". Could you explain?


LOLOL. I'm sorry!

Dumped : Didn't even get a placement in her class. Not even 4 out of 4. Nothing. No ribbon. Threw your money totally out the window. Why did I enter, lol?

Finish her: To finish your dog is to get it's championship. 

Specials: Champions. The dogs that are entered in Best of Breed are champions and are referred to as specials. You also say you are specialing your dog, if it is a champion and you are going for a Grand Championship, or Group placements, or to get ranked. I have shown my champion Carly as a special at 2 shows, just for fun.


----------



## dogfaeries

Majors and major reserves. Ugh.

Gotta have 2 major wins as part of your championship points. Major wins over over a larger number of dogs. In Oklahoma, it takes 16 bitches to make a 3 point major. You beat all those girls, with your girl, and you win the major. The one that is picked second to the Winner, is called Reserve. First runner up, so to speak. Gets you nothing, LOL. So if you go reserve to the one that won the major, you refer to your placement as a major reserve. Basically it just means OMG we were sooooo close. Argh!!


----------



## hunterisgreat

what does a championship mean?


----------



## Blanketback

Thank you Diane, for posting the link 
That was a great thing to find when I turned on my laptop today. Yay Fritz, what a handsome dog! He was my favorite too. Good times on a February morning!


----------



## dogfaeries

hunterisgreat said:


> what does a championship mean?


That's kind of a loaded question, depending on who you're asking. 

Technically it means that your dog or bitch accumulated the required 15 points in the breed ring. You have to have a total of 15 points, with 2 major wins. Those major wins must be won under different judges. You can't follow a judge around that likes your dog, and just get all your points from them. 

Carly finished her championship. She had two 3 pt majors and a 4 pt major, and the rest were 2 pt wins and a couple of 1 pt wins. She wins because she's a powerful mover. Doesn't ever seem to put a foot down wrong.

Sage has not finished yet. She has 13 points, with a 4 point major. One major and she finishes. Sage is typey and pretty and feminine and is a lovely mover.


----------



## dogfaeries

Blanketback said:


> Thank you Diane, for posting the link
> That was a great thing to find when I turned on my laptop today. Yay Fritz, what a handsome dog! He was my favorite too. Good times on a February morning!



You're welcome!

I love that big ol' Fritz. He's a hoot at ringside, too. Playful. Nice boy.


----------



## carmspack

saw bits of the youtube -- Winners male looks nice , not too keen on his head though . Female after him , looked a little tense , not entirely comfortable --- Award of Merit #18? liked that dog in many ways --


----------



## Blanketback

Speaking of playful, I loved watching the dogs being 'dogs' - like when the Select winner was in the background jumping up on its owner - I think that's who it was, a lady in the turquoise top, lol. It's nice to see them so happy


----------



## dogfaeries

AOM went to the dark bitch #18 and also to Megabucks, who was the Grand Victor at the GSDCA national.


----------



## dogfaeries

Blanketback said:


> Speaking of playful, I loved watching the dogs being 'dogs' - like when the Select winner was in the background jumping up on its owner - I think that's who it was, a lady in the turquoise top, lol. It's nice to see them so happy




I know! People here have the idea that show dogs are just slinking around being all stressed and weird, but we don't have that experience. I've been at a show with Scott and Fritz, and Scott's wife was practically rolling around on the floor with that big goofy dog. Having FUN. That same show, I was ringside with Sage and a friend with a papillon puppy. OMG we drew quite a crowd because that Pap puppy and Sage were having the best time playing. Too cute.


----------



## carmspack

interesting . do you know who #18 is ?

I said the same thing about the Credit Valley dog show --- there was not one GSD who made a spectacle of themselves -- they were all relaxed , not bothering with one another -- as I said there was not one that could not have been an excellent pet . Seeing improvements.


----------



## dogfaeries

carmspack said:


> interesting . do you know who #18 is ?
> 
> I said the same thing about the Credit Valley dog show --- there was not one GSD who made a spectacle of themselves -- they were all relaxed , not bothering with one another -- as I said there was not one that could not have been an excellent pet . Seeing improvements.



AOM	18 Ch Autumn's Memory Lane Of Miata 
Breed: German Shepherd Dog
Sex: Bitch
AKC: DN 32599805
Date of Birth: December 14, 2011
Breeder: Ronald Webb & Lisa J M Webb & Curtis Shaver & Janie Shaver
Sire: Ch Oakhaven's Stonewall
Dam: Weirwoods Tornado Alley Of Stone Ridge
Owner: Jaime L Ward & Mikinsie Ward


----------



## Blanketback

Well that just proves how little they know about GSDs, lol. Can you picture a ring of slinking, weirded-out GSDs, with no ears or tails (how they look when they're stressed) OMG, that would be hysterical with the handlers tripping over them...cruel, but at least people would know what the difference was then. Ah people, what do they know, lol?

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/breedresults.php?year=2014&breed=germshep


----------



## carmspack

there is still a problem in the dogs being soft for work


----------



## hunterisgreat

carmspack said:


> there is still a problem in the dogs being soft for work


Such will always be the case unless they are bred for working lol.


----------



## dogfaeries

A show is such a noisy, chaotic environment. Nonstop dog barking. Chairs being knocked over. People yelling, running. Dogs racing down the isles. It takes a good dog to tune all the stuff out that is going on around them. We take puppies with us to the shows as soon as it is safe to take them. They learn to walk on a leash, among the crate dollies, and people running down the isles, they greet every kid that is at the show.


----------



## Blanketback

Yeah, my pup was enjoying the racket, lol. All that clapping too, and that was with my volume down. I can't imagine how loud it is IRL.


----------



## dogfaeries

LaRen616 said:


> Although I did love that my 3 favorite breeds were in the running for Best In Show last year. The GSD, the Dalmatian and the Doberman. :wub:




Fifi, the Dobe is entered this year. She shows tomorrow! 

#26 GCh Protocol's Veni Vidi Vici 

oh and she has her own Facebook page too, LOL
Fifi the Doberman


----------



## dogfaeries

If anyone is interested in watching the kids show, Juniors starts right now in rings 11 and 12. We have our very own Junior from here in the OKC metro, with her Dobe, entered.


----------



## dogfaeries

There is a Junior with a GSD in ring 11 right now


----------



## dogfaeries

AND a Junior with a GSD in ring 12 as well


----------



## Blanketback

Please humor my stupid question: are women allowed to wear pants? Running in skirts....the men have it so much easier, taking their long strides in pants, lol. Sorry to ask, but it's bugging me, lol.


----------



## dogfaeries

Yes, you can, but it's "traditional" to wear that handler skirt and jacket. Nice pantsuits are fine though, lol. And ugly shoes.


----------



## Blanketback

Ah ha, it's a shoe bashing thread! The correct terms are "practical" and "comfortable." I can't remember when I wore sexy shoes last, sigh. I live in them uggers. LOL.


----------



## LaRen616

dogfaeries said:


> Fifi, the Dobe is entered this year. She shows tomorrow!
> 
> #26 GCh Protocol's Veni Vidi Vici
> 
> oh and she has her own Facebook page too, LOL
> Fifi the Doberman


She sure is gorgeous!! :wub:


----------



## dogfaeries

Blanketback said:


> Ah ha, it's a shoe bashing thread! The correct terms are "practical" and "comfortable." I can't remember when I wore sexy shoes last, sigh. I live in them uggers. LOL.


We have a friend that shows Corgis. She is absolutely stunning, like a model, and is so darn nice that we can't hate her. She had on these darling sparkly shoes at the last show. Can't wear those cute sparkly shoes if you are showing a GSD. Too much running! My handler always changes into her "shepherd" shoes when it's time to show GSDs.


----------



## Blanketback

What's the diff? If you're taking those teensy little steps in the pencil skirt anyhow, why not throw in the stiletto heels too? LOL!


----------



## dogfaeries

Those toy dog handlers don't break a sweat! 

My handler told me if I was planning on showing Carly at the National, that I needed to tell her _now_ since she could start running on the treadmill to get in shape, LOL.


----------



## dogfaeries

So... Fritz ended up with a Group 3! Congratulations to Pat Walker on her nice boy.


----------



## RocketDog

I thought he looked good. 


I also thought the border collie was too fluffy. Did not appreciate.


----------



## dogfaeries

I have a friend who shows Border Collies. She's not a fan of that dog either. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## robeangyalchen

MadLab said:


> GSD's on now in Ring 8


Could't find them.....???? 

ETA: Searched in the video hub and now watching it opcorn: Thanks for the link


----------



## DaniFani

Was it just me or did that Chesapeake Retriever look huge/over weight? I know they are supposed to be on the bigger side compared to the lab, he just looked hefty to me.


----------



## gsdsar

Not as fat as the Lab. Breaks my heart to see a good working dog so fat it waddles around the ring. Hate the show labs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DaniFani

gsdsar said:


> Not as fat as the Lab. Breaks my heart to see a good working dog so fat it waddles around the ring. Hate the show labs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Maybe it was the lab I'm thinking of. Both looked horrible to me. My dad used to train/hunt with bird dogs. They were always so svelte and fast.


----------



## dogfaeries

I don't like a fat show dog either. 

I've had people on occasion tell me that I need to put weight on my dogs in order to win under certain judges, that these judges like a heavier dog. My girls are slender, and, no, I don't add a bunch of weight on them to win. In fact, I put Carly on a diet right before I showed her as a special in November, because I thought she was looking a bit chunky.


----------



## Xeph

Was a good show this year. Disappointed in BIS. Fritz looked great. Can't believe Buck only got AOM. Lots of absentees, unfortunately. Good quality all around.

Also, the dark bitch was just a dark black and tan. Nowhere near a bi.


----------



## fredh

DaniFani said:


> Was it just me or did that Chesapeake Retriever look huge/over weight? I know they are supposed to be on the bigger side compared to the lab, he just looked hefty to me.


 
That Chesapeake was Obese. My question would be, How did that one win best of breed to go on to the Sporting Group? You would think that the Dog would have to be a Healthy example of the Breed!


----------



## LaRen616

fredh said:


> That Chesapeake was Obese. My question would be, How did that one win best of breed to go on to the Sporting Group? You would think that the Dog would have to be a Healthy example of the Breed!


 :thumbup:


----------



## blackshep

I love the showline Labs! They have wonderful, easy going temperaments, and they aren't supposed to be fat either, although they are quite boxy and muscular. The field Labs I've met have not have very nice dispositions at all, but I also suspect they weren't very well bred.

I haven't seen the Westminster yet, it's airing tonight and I have it set to record though. I'll keep my eyes open for those dogs. I'm surprised a judge would reward a dog in poor body condition, that's a shame.


----------



## Curtis

The Miniature Pinschers cracked me up. It's like those little guys are trying to keep themselves from going supernova.


----------



## LaRen616

Curtis said:


> The Miniature Pinschers cracked me up. It's like those little guys are trying to keep themselves from going supernova.


That little Min Pin that made it in the running for BIS was so full of himself! LOL, his name was Classy and it fit him! :laugh:


----------



## Shaolin

I'm going to start off by saying I'm not bashing...just have a question. 

What causes the awkward motion/look you saw on some dogs? The first dog in the GSD ring (woman in blue) looked like it was moving awkwardly and was always about to sit whereas the first GSD that walked into the ring just after her looked and moved more like the stereotype Working Line. The first dog looked like the stereotype for a Show Line. 

I'm not trying to start a Working Line v. Show Line fight...I'm just wondering if there's a difference in anatomy or is there just a difference in how every dog moves.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brightspot

I thought the While Bull Terrier looked too big and too tall for the standard. But what do I know. The Colored Bull Terrrier was adorable!


----------



## dogfaeries

Shaolin said:


> I'm going to start off by saying I'm not bashing...just have a question.
> 
> What causes the awkward motion/look you saw on some dogs? The first dog in the GSD ring (woman in blue) looked like it was moving awkwardly and was always about to sit whereas the first GSD that walked into the ring just after her looked and moved more like the stereotype Working Line. The first dog looked like the stereotype for a Show Line.
> 
> I'm not trying to start a Working Line v. Show Line fight...I'm just wondering if there's a difference in anatomy or is there just a difference in how every dog moves.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App






The woman in the blue was showing a bitch that was just 17 months old. Maybe that's why she seemed awkward.
The second dog in was Fritz, who ended up going Best of Breed. He's a seasoned show dog, but very much a show line.


----------



## Shaolin

dogfaeries said:


> The woman in the blue was showing a bitch that was just 17 months old. Maybe that's why she seemed awkward.
> The second dog in was Fritz, who ended up going Best of Breed. He's a seasoned show dog, but very much a show line.


Thanks for the explanation! I've always wondered why some dogs just look awkward in the ring. Being a young dog could explain it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## summer7rain

Love megabucks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

